# Μπορεί να πουλήσει ψυγεία στους Εσκιμώους...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2011)

Μια φράση μάλλον πρόσφατης κοπής που χρησιμοποιούμε για να δείξουμε πόσο πειστικός, πόσο καταφερτζής είναι κάποιος.

Σύμφωνα με τις εφημερίδες, κατά τη χτεσινή ενημέρωση των αρχηγών των κομμάτων, ο γνωστός ατακαδόρος κ. Καρατζαφέρης φέρεται (από τους συνεργάτες του) ότι είπε στον κ. Βενιζέλο:

"Σε είδα το απόγευμα, και μου αρκεί. Πείσθηκα για μια ακόμη φορά ότι μπορείς να πουλήσεις άμμο στους βεδουίνους και ψυγεία στους Εσκιμώους."

Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι οι πωλήσεις άμμου στους βεδουίνους είναι προσθήκη ακόμη νεότερης κοπής.

Προφανώς, αντίστοιχες φράσεις δεν έλειπαν από τη γλώσσα, από το «κομίζει γλαύκα ες Αθήνα» μέχρι π.χ. το παλιότερο «πουλάει φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες», αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος παρομοιώσεων προφανώς χρειάζεται ανανέωση κάθε τόσο.

Μια και δεν βρήκα να έχουμε ήδη αντίστοιχο νήμα, ας προσθέσουμε εδώ κι άλλες ανάλογες φράσεις -και στα αγγλικά, φυσικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2011)

Όμως το "κομίζει γλαύκα ες Αθήνα" δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα, όμως, σωστά; Σημαίνει ότι κάποιος παρουσιάζει ως καινούργιο κάτι πασίγνωστο, όχι ότι είναι καταφερτζής. Μάλλον το αντίθετο, επειδή δεν κατορθώνει να εντυπωσιάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2011)

Σωστό. Λάθος μου. Ποιος ξέρει τι σκεφτόμουν. Το διαγράφω κι από πάνω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 28, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είναι μετάφραση αγγλικής έκφρασης. Δείτε

"he could sell fridges to Eskimos"

και ακόμα καλύτερα

"he could sell refrigerators to Eskimos"


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 28, 2011)

Για να κάνω λίγο χιούμορ: He could sell Eskimo fridges to Eskimos... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 28, 2011)

Μια εύθυμη παρένθεση με παρεμφερές θέμα: 
Κάποιος φίλος, σε πολύ νεαρή ηλικία, ετοιμαζόταν να πάει ταξίδι με αντροπαρέα σε κάποιο νησί, και η κοπέλα του διαμαρτυρήθηκε ζητώντας να την πάρει μαζί του. Αυτός της απάντησε: 
"Μα θα είναι σαν να πηγαίνω στον Βόρειο Πόλο και να παίρνω μαζί μου παγάκια για το ουίσκι μου".
Μετά από αυτή την απάντηση η κοπέλα του έγινε πρώην κοπέλα του.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 28, 2011)

Ήξερα το πρωτότυπο ως _sell ice to an Eskimo_ (βλ. και google)


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2011)

Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μόδα σαν τα αστεία με τον Τσακ Νόρις.


He could sell sand to the Arabs. / He could sell sand to a desert nomad.
He could sell a drowning man a glass of water.
He could sell a comb to a bald man.
He could sell flamethrowers in Hell. 
He could sell karate lessons to Chuck Norris.


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όμως το "κομίζει γλαύκα ες Αθήνα" δεν σημαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα, όμως, σωστά; Σημαίνει ότι κάποιος παρουσιάζει ως καινούργιο κάτι πασίγνωστο, όχι ότι είναι καταφερτζής. Μάλλον το αντίθετο, επειδή δεν κατορθώνει να εντυπωσιάσει.


 
Σωστά, αλλά αυτό το σκεπτικό μπορεί κάλλιστα να ανατραπεί με... ανασύνταξη, όπως και το αποπάνω με τα παγάκια.

Είναι σαν να πας στο Άργος με το πεπόνι σου - Αυτός είναι ικανός να πουλήσει πεπόνια στο Άργος!

Είναι σαν να πας στη Σκοτία με το ουίσκι σου - Αυτός είναι ικανός να πουλήσει ουίσκι στη Σκοτία!

κ.ο.κ. πουλώ σε ζαχαροπλαστείο


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

Από το _Τόκυο Ντριφτ_:
Μπορεί να πουλήσει προφυλακτικά σε καλόγερο.


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μπορεί να πουλήσει προφυλακτικά σε καλόγερο.


Δεν φαντάζει πολύ σπουδαίο το κατόρθωμα. Ενώ εκείνο με τα πεπόνια και το Άργος με ανατριχιάζει.


----------

